# Lancaster Glass Works NY-- Simon Blob



## druggistnut (Nov 30, 2011)

I DID search Tod's site and couldn't find this one, but I don't have much luck there. I did find several Simon bottles listed, but not this one.
 Any help with bottler info, rarity, etc..., would be great.
 The embossing on the base reads:  
 LANCASTER CO OPERATIVE GLASS WKS. LD  N.Y.
 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 30, 2011)

pic2


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 30, 2011)

pic3


----------



## diggerdirect (Nov 30, 2011)

Reminded me of Simon Pure out of buffalo, ny. I used to have some brewery paperwork from them & the script embossing looked similar.

 Try bottle number 
 Bottle 55838AC - Simon, Williamor a search of the site by Firm (simon) and state NY

 Al


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 30, 2011)

Al,
 Thanks. I had looked at that Simon Pure and had noticed the annotation for the script embossing. It was as close as I could get. 
 Perhaps Tod or someone else has more info, especially on the glass house.
 Bill


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Bill,

 I like that Simon. Thanks to Rick of  [URL]http://ricksbottleroom.com/bottleoftheweek.htm] Rick's Bottle Room[/URL] for the Lancaster Glass Works history:

 "LANCASTER GLASS WORKS ~ 1849-1904

Lancaster Glass Works
 Lancaster, NY (1849-1908?)
 Year this operation closed is uncertain. McKearin quotes two sources, stating it could be either 1890 OR 1908. Some of the firm names used include Reed, Shim & Co.; James & Gatchell; James Glass Works; and the Lancaster Cooperative Glass Works.

 producing bottles for firms such as Hostetters Bitters, Merchants Gargling oil,Plantation Bitters, Warners and flasks,storage vessels ect.
 Dr. James retires in 1881, when his company was purchased by some of the workman and called the Lancaster Cooperative Glass Works.
      In the early days of Lancaster the glassworks was among the most prominent of the town's industries, and it flourished until 1904. The buildings stood idle for a number of years serving only as shelter for tramps moving through the area. In 1920 the plant was demolished except for one building thought to have been the company store: it is an apartment house today. Part of the old brick furnace lies under the driveway of two homes.

 Established, 1849.
 Lancaster Co-operative Glass Works   (Successors to Frederick H. James.)  MANUFACTURERS OF GREEN, AMBER & FLINT GLASS.
 Particular Attention Given to Private Molds.  HIGH PRESSURE BOTTLES A SPECIALTY.
 Public Telephone. Times Office Lancaster, Erie Co., N. Y."​​



​


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 1, 2011)

Surface,
 Thanks for the good info. I now know it dates after the employees bought the glassworks out in 1881.
 It IS a sharp pint. The glass has rolls in it that you can feel, as you turn it.
 Bill


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Dec 6, 2011)

Lancaster Cooperative Glass Works, (1881-approx: 1895),
 Lancaster, NY, United States, Occurs on 3 bottles,  
 Manufactured beer bottles.  The Lancaster Glass Works was founded in 1849.  Dr. James eventually gained control of the works and when he retired from the glass making business in 1881, a group of workmen took over the plant and formed the Lancaster Co-operative Glass Works.  The company was still operating under that name in 1895.  In 1898, it was listed as a "limited" liability company.  It is purported to have closed in 1904, however, a Lancaster Glass Works paid corporate tax in 1907.  The markings are on the base of the bottle.  Notes

 From my web site.  On the next update there will be several more examples from this works.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2011)

Bill...Cool Simon bottle!... Are you saying you're not sure if it's Simon Pure or not? Now I need to go find mine and see whats on the bottom... I would almost guess Simon Pure considering the proximity of Lancaster, NY...

 Here's my Simon Pure if you don't mind me tagging along w/ it...[]


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Dec 6, 2011)

Just noted that this is the first bottle I have seen that is from the Limited company.  The Limited company seems to have been a short lived company.  I'll try and do some more research, but they were Limited in 1898.


----------



## wolffbp (Dec 7, 2011)

I've dug those in the past not far from Buffalo and I'm pretty sure they're from the William Simon Brewery.  I believe these are the earliest bottles of that brewery (pre-Pure)  Here's some info I dug up on Wlliam Simon:

 Simon Pure was one of the oldest operating Buffalo breweries closing in early 1970's. 

 In 1878 Mr. Simon came to Buffalo and worked for a short time in Lang's Brewery, later for Georg Rochevot as cellar master, and finally with Georg Roos as brew master. From 1880 to 1888 he was again with Gerhard Lang, employed as brew master. In 1888 he was sick and he went back to his old homeland for a month. On the same day that Mr. Simon began his European journey, Mr. SchÃ¼sler was carried to his grave and his brewery was without a manager. Mr. Simon returned to America sooner than he had expected. Having returned to Buffalo, he went into partnership with Edward SchÃ¼sler, John Emery Trant and Mrs. S. SchÃ¼sler. In 1894 Mr. Simon became sole owner of the business and in 1899 the firm's name was changed to The William Simon Brewery. At the time of his death Mr. SchÃ¼sler brewed scarcely 17,000 barrels per year. Mr. Simon put all his effort into expanding the business. He did research to find out what kind of beer Buffalo liked best. With what he learned he altered production and in a relatively short time was brewing 60,000 barrels per year. He wanted to increase production to 80,000 barrels so he established many innovations and improvements.

 Incidentally, Simon Pure literally means real; genuine; authentic and comes from the phrase "the real Simon Pure", name of a character in the play "A Bold Stroke for a Wife" (1717) by Susannah Centlivre (1669-1723) who is impersonated by another character in some scenes]

 Photo of William & family


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 7, 2011)

Brian,...great info, thanks for chiming in and posting too. I used to have a small side collection of Simon Pure brewerania....Dug this enamaled tap handle insert near an old tavern in Java Center NY.


----------

